

Question about Rails and Backbone.js - chetan51
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/6647600/structuring-a-many-to-many-relationship-between-models-for-rails-and-backbone-js

======
chetan51
This is proving to be more confusing than it seems. Any advice on the matter
would be much appreciated!

